# Sélectionner du texte sur macbook air ?!



## okarigo (1 Août 2012)

Le sujet parait ridicule, mais pour moi qui utilise la fonction a longueur de journée, c'est vraiment sérieux (je songe sérieusement a renvoyer ma machine):

Je viens de recevoir mon macbook air 11 et pas moyen de configurer le trackpad pour qu'un tap ou double tap permette de sélectionner du texte. Je dois utiliser le click physique du trackpad (j'y suis allergique). Je n'ai jamais eu ce souci sur mon MBP mid 2011.

Quelqu'un a t'il la solution?


----------



## Larme (1 Août 2012)

Est-ce que le simple clic par touch est configuré ?
Normalement, double tap devrait sélectionner le mot, et un triple la phrase/paragraphe.
Maintenant, pour faire du clic continu, il reste la possibilité de faire un déplacement à trois doigts...
Le tout est configurable dans les préférences du Trackpad.

Sinon, dans Accès Universel/Souris et trackpad/Options du trackpad, tu peux modifier le temps entre deux clic pour un double-clic.


----------



## okarigo (1 Août 2012)

Oui, le clic par simple tap est configuré. En fait, mon MBA et mon MBP ont exactement la même configuration du trackpad, mais des comportements différents:

Sur le MBP, si je double tap et bouge mon doigt sur la ligne, ça sélectionne le texte exactement la ou je le veux.
Sur le MBA, le double tap sélectionne 1 mot, le triple tap tout le paragraphe, merci la précision!

J'ai cherché sur le net, et j'ai trouvé des captures d'écran de l'écran de configuration du trackpad sous Lion, avec beaucoup plus d'option qu'il n'y en a maintenant. Y aurait'il un mode "configuration avancée" ou ses $%*! de chez Apple on simplement supprimé des options pour le fun (sans supprimer leur fonctionnement)?


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2012)

Avec Lion, il faut utiliser le tap à trois doigts  ou le clic physique du trackpad, ce qui est, je trouve, pas pratique du tout 

Par contre, dans Accès Universel, j'ai retrouvé la fonction permettant d'activer un double tap maintenu à 1 doigt (que ce soit pour déplacer une fenêtre, la redimensionner, ou encore sélectionner du texte) comme sur SnowLeopard

Je n'ai pas mon Mac sous la main et je ne me souviens plus où ça se trouve, mais c'est un bouton options, ou Avancé dans la gestion du Trackpad du module ACcès Universel des Préférences Système


----------



## okarigo (1 Août 2012)

C'était bien dans Accès Universel/Souris et trackpad/Options du trackpad (merci!) : il faut sélectionner "glissement".

En espérant que ça serve à d'autres


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Août 2012)

Après avoir viré le "sens surnaturel", c'est la seconde chose que je change. Et je prends aussi avec glissement verrouillé.


----------

